# WARNING Dog walking in the South



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

We live in Fleet Hampshire and have read recently about Rat poison being left around: Frensham pond, Fleet pond, The Look out Bracknell, Sunninghill (will come back to you re exactly where) The outcome of your dog eating this, sometimes left in Sandwiches can be Fatal. Not sure exactly what is going on but there have been several cases so far I've heard about, so beware. There's some sick people out there!!!!


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Check out Sunninghill vet centre website, they have 3 places listed and also some interesting info!


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Greenleys19 said:


> Check out Sunninghill vet centre website, they have 3 places listed and also some interesting info!


Shocking that someone would do such at thing. 

The page can be found at www.sunningvet.co.uk/rat_poison.htm


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

The same thing happened on the South Coast a few weeks back


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

That's really scary! Putting it in sandwiches? These people are not trying to kill just rats! I've not read any links so apologises if the police are involved already but if they aren't , they should be! Any child could pick it up quite innocently.

Ok, we are in Dubai and we've also heard about this problem here. But this poison is being put on plates! It looks like chocolate! The police have been told and are keeping a close eye on things. I met my very first cockapoo here in Dubai last week  and the owner had lost three dogs due to poisoning in a certain area. Horrible people!


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

mariag said:


> The same thing happened on the South Coast a few weeks back


Where abouts on the south coast, my dogs are dreadful at eating anything they can get their mouth on.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Janee, there were reported cases at the Witterings, Bosham & Lavant. Here's a link to an article in the Daily Mail last month.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...es-idyllic-beaches-rat-poison-sandwiches.html


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for that.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi

I was thinking about going to the Out Look Centre this weekend. Have you heard any more about the poison etc.

Thanks

Tina


----------

